# USA docksider



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

As promised, I spent a few minutes yesterday to make this movie of the USA docksider after I changed the gear. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhscEF3kHBE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## BrianJWalker (May 20, 2016)

This is really nice.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

This is wonderful! I have a dockside but it didn't come with the coal car. Where did you find this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

looks aristo


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It is Aristo..it didnt come with the Locomotive.
USA doesnt offer a tender with this engine..and it doesn't need one, because it (the prototype) carries its own water and coal on-board.

Scot


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

punkin said:


> This is wonderful! I have a dockside but it didn't come with the coal car. Where did you find this?


Scot and Greg just answered your question. I used that coal car to store the electronic speed controller, battery and a sound card so I can hook up to any locomotive.


----------

